# Young Khaki Jacobin



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

This is a March 2012 bred khaki hen #198. She holds her feather really well and is a nice light coloured khaki. Its a shame that she was to young to bred from this year.


----------



## marwan (Oct 6, 2012)

wow beaiutfull hen


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Gorgeous! I really like the color. Great looking Jacobin. Is that another khaki behind it in the picture?


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks almondman. Yes it is a another khaki, I bred about 9 last season.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

What color(s) are they bred from?


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

This hen was bred from a khaki cock over a khaki hen, but most of my brown cocks carry dilution so khaki young are not unusal.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Dave- FYI- Khaki is just dilute brown. Not to write off your question, it is valid as khakis can come from all sorts. reds, blues, yellows, blacks, whites, actually almost any coloured cockbird can potentially throw khaki hens.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

beautiful bird! what will you mate her up with?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. I appreciate your answers. 
Dave


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

I am thinking of mating this brown splash cock to the khaki hen ...... He has good station and carries his feather well..... regards Gordon


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------

